# Pimp my grow closet!!!



## webwalker420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok here is my first attempt at growing. I did alot of research but would like the community's help in making a very good grow closet. I have attached alot of pictures which I hope will show you the closet I have to work with and how I have it set up now.

I started the plants you will see on April 11. I just put them in the soil from seeds and this is what they look like today. They are a little stretched because I didn't have my 400w HPS until 5 days in.

The temps in the room have been a bit high, usually from 85-88 on average. I use a 110 CFM fan in the ceiling that vents to attic and ends in a carbon scrubber. For intake I have a 4" duct that is spliced into my house's AC duct work in attic (see pics). Right now I have to keep the closet door cracked or temps hit 90. 

To remedy this so far I have a 290 CFM on order that will replace the 110 I am using. For intake I have a few options.

I could either replace the 4" duct with 8" or even 10". I could cut several small holes in the bottom right of my wall (bottom right of first pic) that go out to my room for more passive intake. I could use some type of inline fan to vent my heat light/cooltube directly out to attic. Not sure how you move lights once you have ducting attached to it though??

Anyways I would like to get the temps down more and my end goal is to be able to keep the door to the room where this closet is, open all the time. Right now I have to keep it shut because I have to keep the closet doors cracked. 

I am looking for good advice and too see what other people with more experience would do with this space. I am open to any suggestions. I don't want to spend much money if possible (spent enough already!) but I can spend some and I can modify the closet quite extensivley if needed. I live by myself so I have a lot of privacy. 

I guess I should mention that the blue thing on the left side is a humidifer. Its very very dry where I live so I run that in there to help keep RH up. Its far enough away from light to not be a danger.

Also, room dimenions are 2 feet deep, 6 feet wide, 6 feet tall.

Lets pimp my closet guys!!!

Pics go like this:

Outside
outside right door open
outside left door open
right inside up close
left inside up close
ceiling left side
ceiling right side
temps
attic 4" duct
attic carbon scrubber
current plants 1
current plants 2


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome setup.


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks but temps are still a bit high. My 290 CFM fan came today but I can't use it. The manual says to not install it where it gets above 104' and where I live..my attic hits 120-130 in summer. Not sure what to do now......temps still sitting in high 80's......think I have a problem?? Most people say you want 70's for temps but then weed grows outside in very hot climates right..?


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 23, 2008)

I am jealous as I grew in a room almost identical for my first grow. I personally feel there is a little wiggle room for high temps. As you stated weed grows in very hot climates. I just added a small exhaust fan for my 250. Even though you have a 400 hps keep in mind you are providing light for areas your plants won't ever see,ie: 6 feet high. Unless you are going to grow 6 foot plants I'd try to build a false cieling. Your light will be used effeciently.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like a great setup other than the heat issues. You may want to consider a cooltube for your 400 watt. That would definitely help with temp issues. Take a look around in the DIY forums on a DIY cooltube. I saw a good one in there. Hope this helps. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 23, 2008)

i would get yourself some thick rubber straps(like a bungee for holding a tarp down or something) and use washers and a couple bolts to atatch it to the fan and hang it in the closet itself. use a hole saw and cut a hole in the ceiling to run duct through and call it a day... the rubber straps keep everything quit so you don't get vibrations. to go a step furthur.. move that light over into the center more so you can bring some duct work down from the intake of the fan and hook her to the end on that hood for your light... PREMO!!!


----------

